# Housebreaking and potty training



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you all here on this training forum for including us in your thoughts.

We would ask our Maltese family to consider the option of in indoor dog toilet as a housebreaking option. This is not meant to replace walking your Maltese, but for puppy training, times you can't be home, elderly dogs and travel with your furry friend.

I work as a nurse, and my dog could not hold her urine for my 9 hour shift. We wanted to provide Jazz with a sanitary, environmentally friendly, odor free option that looks cute in my home. She uses the Piddle Place when I am not at home, and we walk when I return. 

I thank you for sharing our story with our Maltese family. Allowing your pet the comfort and dignity of an indoor dog toilet. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=215857&stc=1&d=1425994855


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is neat with the splash guard around the base of it.


----------

